# Not Just Any Box



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

*Preparing the Way*

I'd been living with this board of burr / burl or pippy oak in the workshop for five or six years and must have picked it up and put it back down at least a hundred times (approx!).





I have done quite a few boxes in the past with lids something like this: 


but I always intended that this piece would be used in a different way, and for something a little bit special. Though I've made many boxes, I have never thought of doing one for me, so this challenge presents an opportunity. The idea is that it will house one or two of my little collections, or 'accumulations'. I have in mind my vintage watches, bits of 'man-jewellery', cigarette / trade cards and various other priceless (?) boy-clutter.

Here are the box components being dimensioned and glued up. Again oak, but these are in brown oak and show in places the medullary rays typical of quarter sawing. 




The third 'flavour' of oak, in fact my last scraps until I source some more, is bog oak. Although often fraught with problem cracks and defects, it does provide an interesting contrast.



My design has led me to a conflict of grain direction here, but I've glued and screwed the bog oak strips to the burr oak pieces using slotted screw holes to allow for movement between the two.



And, finally for this part of the blog, here is the box in its cramps. I chose to joint the corners using the mitre lock joint cutter in the router table, although since I last used it, I'd forgotten how to set the thing up & had to resort to trial and error!

A long way to go yet…

"

The finished box is here

*NEXT*


----------



## rpmurphy509 (Nov 6, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Preparing the Way*
> 
> I'd been living with this board of burr / burl or pippy oak in the workshop for five or six years and must have picked it up and put it back down at least a hundred times (approx!).
> 
> ...


Very sweet slab of oak you've got there.
Am I correct in understanding this burl
will be for the top/lid only?


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Preparing the Way*
> 
> I'd been living with this board of burr / burl or pippy oak in the workshop for five or six years and must have picked it up and put it back down at least a hundred times (approx!).
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the plan, RPM


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Preparing the Way*
> 
> I'd been living with this board of burr / burl or pippy oak in the workshop for five or six years and must have picked it up and put it back down at least a hundred times (approx!).
> 
> ...


Looking good. Nice to see that you are braving the cold.

I wish some of that bog oak were available here. Looks very interesting.

I've never heard the term Pippy. Is that the type of oak or it's character?


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Preparing the Way*
> 
> I'd been living with this board of burr / burl or pippy oak in the workshop for five or six years and must have picked it up and put it back down at least a hundred times (approx!).
> 
> ...


Gary, I got quite warm out there today, working away with the scraper!

The term pippy seems to refer to the 'lighter' burl pattern. Also can be called cat's paw when it's even less of a feature. I don't think it will be easy to find any similar to replace that board. I haven't seen any for a long time. I've just found some bog oak on eBay however. A lot of it comes from Ireland originally.


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Preparing the Way*
> 
> I'd been living with this board of burr / burl or pippy oak in the workshop for five or six years and must have picked it up and put it back down at least a hundred times (approx!).
> 
> ...


Gary,
It takes a bit of work, but you can get bog oak here from overseas… if you know where to look and want to pay the price.

Cuff Links
Pen
Sgian Dubh Box #1
Sgian Dubh Box #2

The client for the second box first asked me to make the box completely out of bog oak. I told her it might be possible, but she should add a zero to the end of the price I bid her. She thought about it and agreed that a white oak box with bog oak accents was just fine.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Preparing the Way*
> 
> I'd been living with this board of burr / burl or pippy oak in the workshop for five or six years and must have picked it up and put it back down at least a hundred times (approx!).
> 
> ...


Stewart, you amaze me with your projects. This one is no exception.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Preparing the Way*
> 
> I'd been living with this board of burr / burl or pippy oak in the workshop for five or six years and must have picked it up and put it back down at least a hundred times (approx!).
> 
> ...


i shall refer to you in the future as sir stewart of yorkshire !


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Preparing the Way*
> 
> I'd been living with this board of burr / burl or pippy oak in the workshop for five or six years and must have picked it up and put it back down at least a hundred times (approx!).
> 
> ...


That's a unique looking piece of burly wood.

It's amazing what mother nature can create,

but I'll bet we'll be seeing some amazing improvements to it before long.

Nice project.


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Preparing the Way*
> 
> I'd been living with this board of burr / burl or pippy oak in the workshop for five or six years and must have picked it up and put it back down at least a hundred times (approx!).
> 
> ...


By the way, I love the look of that brown oak. Have you ever had a chance to compare it to white oak or red oak? Does it work any differently? It looks like the grain is a bit less pronounced.

I'd like to try and get my hands on some of that at some point in time…


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Preparing the Way*
> 
> I'd been living with this board of burr / burl or pippy oak in the workshop for five or six years and must have picked it up and put it back down at least a hundred times (approx!).
> 
> ...


Very interesting project. It never ceases to amaze me at what is being produced by other woodworkers. I would never have envisioned a box hidden inside that burl. (Before I joined this group the burr oak pictured above would have actually looked a lot like- gasp- firewood). I applaud your and other members imaginative woodworking efforts. Being part of this group has really opened up a lot of new ideas and concepts in the short time that I have been here.

I can't wait to see the completed project.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Preparing the Way*
> 
> I'd been living with this board of burr / burl or pippy oak in the workshop for five or six years and must have picked it up and put it back down at least a hundred times (approx!).
> 
> ...


Stewart Great job on the box. Nice picture trail.


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Preparing the Way*
> 
> I'd been living with this board of burr / burl or pippy oak in the workshop for five or six years and must have picked it up and put it back down at least a hundred times (approx!).
> 
> ...


Stewart,

Don't you just love burr oak? I was able to get my hands on about 200 bd ft of the largest burr oak tree you can ever imagine. Even the branches were great. But yours is pretty special!!!


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Preparing the Way*
> 
> I'd been living with this board of burr / burl or pippy oak in the workshop for five or six years and must have picked it up and put it back down at least a hundred times (approx!).
> 
> ...


Thanks to all for your interest and comments.

*Ethan* - Brown oak comes from oak trees in which the timber in the trunk of the tree is coloured by the Beefsteak fungus. It apparently doesn't degrade the wood in any way except to turn the heartwood a rich deep brown colour. I haven't detected any difference in its working.

*Al Navas* - lucky man!


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Preparing the Way*
> 
> I'd been living with this board of burr / burl or pippy oak in the workshop for five or six years and must have picked it up and put it back down at least a hundred times (approx!).
> 
> ...


Stewart,
Yeah, I actually read about that today when I was, err, well, looking for a supplier for brown oak here in the states. 

Doesn't work any differently because it's really just white oak with your aforementioned fungus. But one of the places I found info about it said it only happens to about one in every 500 trees. I don't know if it is that or the fact that I can't easily get it which makes me want to use some in a project… probably a little of both.

(Actually, someone I usually buy bog oak from has some brown oak for sale, but it's a fairly sizable bundle of it and shipping would absolutely kill me, so… I'll just take some of my reclaimed white oak and fume it. Or maybe I'll rub a beefsteak on it and see what that does.)


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

*It all hinges on these..*

I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.

The first shot shows the oak blanks that were my starting point, along with my rough sketches done by the fireside the previous evening.



I used the box-joint jig that I 'stole' from Lumberjock Bob#2 to make the first cuts:



Then cut out the intermediate pieces on the small bandsaw:


Eventually, this was the result:




This was the clever bit (I thought)

After many calculations and sketches, I routed, at the appropriate depth and distance from the edge, a 3mm slot to take a cast-off knitting needle (!) hinge-pin. Knitting needles, typically plastic coated metal, are available in a range of sizes in .25mm increments. I have a good supply from my wife; a keen knitter.




Some rounding off, -


..and filling of the gaps -




…resulting in -




Then, carefully trimming to my required size -



So, after an intensive day's work / pleasure, I have, in effect, drilled two holes. I must be barmy as we say in Yorkshire!

The finished box is here

 *NEXT*


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


Wow, Stewart, that was a great solution. As I read your introduction, I was wondering how you would "drill" those holes - but you were thinking "outside the box." Nice!

I just hope your wife isn't going to be looking for those knitting needles anytime soon ;^D


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


You may be "balmy" Stewart, but the difference between a good woodworker and a great one is that the great one has the patience to spend a full day drilling two holes just right.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool, Yorkie. I like it!


----------



## CutNRun (Nov 14, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


I followed your pictures with interest. My box plans have been drawn up for some time, but our though processes are similar. I have a slightly different tack that I intend to take, but we'll see how well it goes. I look forward to seeing the end product.


----------



## davidtheboxmaker (Dec 25, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


Neat idea.
Repeated use must lead to improved speed - if that's important.
I bet this is going to be a great box.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


Great illustration Mr. Stewart. Tom's right it was good thinking. Just what is that you're making there? lol mike


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


Thanks GentleJocks. All will be revealed over the next couple of days Mike.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Stewart, I've really come to look forward to your posts!


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


Sir Stewart of Yorkshire, you have done it again. Good post.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


Ah Stewart, you are the man!


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


Ever since you posted your 2×4 entry, I've been waiting for "the other shoe to fall," as they say. The first mighty "2×4" shoe came down and shook our lumberjock world - witness all the comments on your post!

I think I see the shadow of another very large "box" shoe coming down with a resounding thud to tumble whatever was left of our foundations (or at least mine).

This a wonderful, creative and challenging solution for executing a design feature!

Congratulations! Great mind power and crafting prowess!


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


there will be another large thud when your wife finds out what you done with her needle !! lol
thanks for posting that stewart very informative


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


Absolutely ingenious. Your creativity and resourcefulness are downright inspirational.


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


Cool!

NOW I can make wooden hinges just like YOU, Stewart!!! Thanks for showing the way.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


Just shaking my head….amazing….


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


Mr. Stewart, I would expect nothing less from a man of your woodworking genius! Now can we please see the @#$%^& box? lol. After the 2×4 chair, you've really got the old curiosity up…......


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing.

Great process, now I'll have to get my wife to start knitting, so I can steal her needles. LOL


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


What do we have to do to get Mr Stewart Knighted? I'm just sayin…..


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


i guess a meeting of the l. j. roundtable


----------



## cheller (Feb 24, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


Great solution, and very nice hinges.


----------



## SawTooth1953 (May 7, 2009)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


Stewart, I love your creative technique of slotting for the hinge pin rather than drilling… but it all "hinges" (pun intended) on this: "After many calculations and sketches, I routed, at the appropriate depth and distance from the edge, a 3mm slot to take a cast-off knitting needle (!) hinge-pin."

Myself, I've tried making short wood hinges and after my calculating and sketching I still found myself laboring to get the knuckles rounded over enough to rotate… I obviously didn't calculate or sketch correctly. Would you review the thought process that ends up telling you where to route and to what depth? Also, are your roundovers sanded or using router bit?

Thanks for sharing with us… I'd be nowhere if it weren't for those that share what they've learned.

Spence


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your interest Spence. My starting point for the routed slots would have been a calculation of the depth … Half the wood thickness *plus *half the pin / needle diameter.

The slot would be routed at a distance of half the timber's thickness from the edge of the board (measured to the centre of the slot). I used a round-over router bit for this one. Having said all that, adjustments via a few touches on the belt sander would be needed before the pin is finally fixed in permanently.

I hope that's helpful. I'd be pleased to hear / see how you get on.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


cool box and nice hinges


----------



## SawTooth1953 (May 7, 2009)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


Stewart,
Thanks for the quick reply… I thought I located my drilling points for my short hinges like you said, but I must have erred somewhere… I will incorporate your method as stated next time and let you know if it saves me from the laborious process I created for myself in the past.
Not that it matters, but one of the boxes I made w/wooden hinges can be seen in my "projects". The boxes I make are smaller and thus the hinges are smaller than yours… my hinge pins are bamboo skewers as sold for shish-ka-bob… but I made a heck of a lot of work for myself by not figuring the drilling point correctly.
Thanks for sharing. I appreciate it.

Spence


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


very nice hinge box!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


Very cleaver and creative, I can only hope to get to that level of craftsmanship and patients!


----------



## JoeinDE (Apr 20, 2009)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


Great looking box. You've inspired me to make something similar for the impending birth of my sister's twins.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


Stewart: That's a very classy solution to a hinge.

Nice job there.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


Now I see. When Mrs YS looses the needles, she knows where to find them.

Cute hinge BTw. I should try


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


ahh-haa! very good.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


Great hinge tutorial Stewart, and yes, we are all a bit barmy so you are in good company.


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


I would have never figured this out on my own.
thanks for sharing the methodology.
As always, a pleasure reading your postings.
M


----------



## dsdufour (Dec 25, 2012)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


wow, that's a great solution to drilling a hole.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *It all hinges on these..*
> 
> I have a love affair with wooden hinges and this challenge gave me the opportunity to go one step further with them. (It started some years ago when I came across the work of the late Tim Stead - in my opinion, a genius.) Accurately drilling the hinge pin hole in such a hinge is never easy, and those I planned for this box are 9.5" long and therefore impossible to drill. The following is an attempt to show how I overcame this bit of the challenge.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave! Heck, 2258 days since I posted this. Frightening!


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

*towards the finish...*

As I wrote earlier, I'd jointed the box corners using the Lock Mitre Router Bit in the router table. I mentioned that I'd set it up by way of trial and error. That prompted me today to do a Google on the topic & I came up with this helpful website.

Anyhow, with those joints, there should be no need for any reinforcement, but the box itself, before polishing, did seem a bit plain, especially when set against the lid. I wanted a change from the 'slip feathers' / mitre keys that I've frequently used & so I decided to turn some pegs with square heads. In bog oak again, they are long enough to provide some added strength.





I touched the heads quickly on the belt sander to give a rustic look.

I arranged the oak of the box itself so that two prominent knots fell centrally on the front and back of the box. One of them crumbled away during planing. I'd previously set an ammonite into a burr oak sketch book: and carved out around the knot to do the same here. I'm pleased with the result. To my mind, the ideas of fossils and the passage of time are strongly linked so that relates to my intention of using the box to house some vintage watches.




In go the knitting needles for the last time..




I recently read somewhere that we should expect to spend the same length of time finishing a project as we do in constructing it. So - that's another 35 hours in the shop. Mmm we'll see.

The finished box is here

*NEXT*


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *towards the finish...*
> 
> As I wrote earlier, I'd jointed the box corners using the Lock Mitre Router Bit in the router table. I mentioned that I'd set it up by way of trial and error. That prompted me today to do a Google on the topic & I came up with this helpful website.
> 
> ...


Looks great…......I'll check back in 35 hours or so…......can't wait!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *towards the finish...*
> 
> As I wrote earlier, I'd jointed the box corners using the Lock Mitre Router Bit in the router table. I mentioned that I'd set it up by way of trial and error. That prompted me today to do a Google on the topic & I came up with this helpful website.
> 
> ...


That is really special. Great job Stewart.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *towards the finish...*
> 
> As I wrote earlier, I'd jointed the box corners using the Lock Mitre Router Bit in the router table. I mentioned that I'd set it up by way of trial and error. That prompted me today to do a Google on the topic & I came up with this helpful website.
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *towards the finish...*
> 
> As I wrote earlier, I'd jointed the box corners using the Lock Mitre Router Bit in the router table. I mentioned that I'd set it up by way of trial and error. That prompted me today to do a Google on the topic & I came up with this helpful website.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool use of a knot! Nicely done!


----------



## davidtheboxmaker (Dec 25, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *towards the finish...*
> 
> As I wrote earlier, I'd jointed the box corners using the Lock Mitre Router Bit in the router table. I mentioned that I'd set it up by way of trial and error. That prompted me today to do a Google on the topic & I came up with this helpful website.
> 
> ...


That lid certainly went pop when you put the polish on it.
Looking forward to seeing the whole thing in a single photograph - time to stop teasing and let us see it.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *towards the finish...*
> 
> As I wrote earlier, I'd jointed the box corners using the Lock Mitre Router Bit in the router table. I mentioned that I'd set it up by way of trial and error. That prompted me today to do a Google on the topic & I came up with this helpful website.
> 
> ...


I can hardly wait to see the rest of it.

The ammonite sure will look nice, instead of a knot.

They have found ammonites here in one of the iron ore mines.

The mine is in a cretaceous formation. They also find sharks teeth.

They found one giant ammonite about 18" in diameter.

So where I live, once was an ocean.


----------



## techyboy (Sep 1, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *towards the finish...*
> 
> As I wrote earlier, I'd jointed the box corners using the Lock Mitre Router Bit in the router table. I mentioned that I'd set it up by way of trial and error. That prompted me today to do a Google on the topic & I came up with this helpful website.
> 
> ...


Yes Stewart, you are a master, I can't wait to see the finished box in all its glory.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *towards the finish...*
> 
> As I wrote earlier, I'd jointed the box corners using the Lock Mitre Router Bit in the router table. I mentioned that I'd set it up by way of trial and error. That prompted me today to do a Google on the topic & I came up with this helpful website.
> 
> ...


the fossil is a brilliant touch!! 
35 hours .. how many hours do we have left?


----------



## CutNRun (Nov 14, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *towards the finish...*
> 
> As I wrote earlier, I'd jointed the box corners using the Lock Mitre Router Bit in the router table. I mentioned that I'd set it up by way of trial and error. That prompted me today to do a Google on the topic & I came up with this helpful website.
> 
> ...


I admire your creativity. I am a pretty decent technician, but need to work on the creative side of things. I hope to make some good progress on my box in the next few days and will add to my blog as well. I too, can't wait to see the finished project, regardless of how "Plain Jane" it may make my effort look.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *towards the finish...*
> 
> As I wrote earlier, I'd jointed the box corners using the Lock Mitre Router Bit in the router table. I mentioned that I'd set it up by way of trial and error. That prompted me today to do a Google on the topic & I came up with this helpful website.
> 
> ...


That is just too cool! I am going to have to put a fossil in one of my projects now.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *towards the finish...*
> 
> As I wrote earlier, I'd jointed the box corners using the Lock Mitre Router Bit in the router table. I mentioned that I'd set it up by way of trial and error. That prompted me today to do a Google on the topic & I came up with this helpful website.
> 
> ...


You da Man, you da Man.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *towards the finish...*
> 
> As I wrote earlier, I'd jointed the box corners using the Lock Mitre Router Bit in the router table. I mentioned that I'd set it up by way of trial and error. That prompted me today to do a Google on the topic & I came up with this helpful website.
> 
> ...


I love your work Stewart. Every piece I've looked at I've thought…"Man I'd love to make that"


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *towards the finish...*
> 
> As I wrote earlier, I'd jointed the box corners using the Lock Mitre Router Bit in the router table. I mentioned that I'd set it up by way of trial and error. That prompted me today to do a Google on the topic & I came up with this helpful website.
> 
> ...


Nice burl, just gorgeous, I love those little swirls in that oak burl Mr. Stewart. My Hats off to you. mike


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *towards the finish...*
> 
> As I wrote earlier, I'd jointed the box corners using the Lock Mitre Router Bit in the router table. I mentioned that I'd set it up by way of trial and error. That prompted me today to do a Google on the topic & I came up with this helpful website.
> 
> ...


Stewart, you crafty devil you!


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *towards the finish...*
> 
> As I wrote earlier, I'd jointed the box corners using the Lock Mitre Router Bit in the router table. I mentioned that I'd set it up by way of trial and error. That prompted me today to do a Google on the topic & I came up with this helpful website.
> 
> ...


Stewart,

This is going to be a dazzler! Thanks for sharing your great ideas with us. I'm learning from a master.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

*..finishing touches.*

Here are one or two pictures of the dovetail joints that hold the two inner trays together. It's years since I did hand-cut dovetails (1962 to be precise - last year of high school!). But a challenge is a challenge. They were too tiny to worry about measuring angles, especially with my vari-focal specs, so I did them by eye. I 'nailed' the partition with tiny pegs cut from the bog oak, hammered into pre-drilled holes. It seemed to work pretty well.









Just a close up of part of the lid after oiling:



And finally , a view of the finished article when, at last today there was a bit of brightness in the sky.


The finished box is here

Thank you for taking the time to read my blog - Stewart.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *..finishing touches.*
> 
> Here are one or two pictures of the dovetail joints that hold the two inner trays together. It's years since I did hand-cut dovetails (1962 to be precise - last year of high school!). But a challenge is a challenge. They were too tiny to worry about measuring angles, especially with my vari-focal specs, so I did them by eye. I 'nailed' the partition with tiny pegs cut from the bog oak, hammered into pre-drilled holes. It seemed to work pretty well.
> 
> ...


Very special…I love your design sense Stewart.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *..finishing touches.*
> 
> Here are one or two pictures of the dovetail joints that hold the two inner trays together. It's years since I did hand-cut dovetails (1962 to be precise - last year of high school!). But a challenge is a challenge. They were too tiny to worry about measuring angles, especially with my vari-focal specs, so I did them by eye. I 'nailed' the partition with tiny pegs cut from the bog oak, hammered into pre-drilled holes. It seemed to work pretty well.
> 
> ...


Goodness gracious, Stewart, that is awesome!!! This is one unique and beautiful creation. Congratulations on a fine job!

The next time your doorbell rings, it will be TomFran showing up in Yorkshire, on the coast of the North Sea, to begin the apprenticeship ;^D


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *..finishing touches.*
> 
> Here are one or two pictures of the dovetail joints that hold the two inner trays together. It's years since I did hand-cut dovetails (1962 to be precise - last year of high school!). But a challenge is a challenge. They were too tiny to worry about measuring angles, especially with my vari-focal specs, so I did them by eye. I 'nailed' the partition with tiny pegs cut from the bog oak, hammered into pre-drilled holes. It seemed to work pretty well.
> 
> ...


Nice work there Stewart. Great piece of burl. Original design. Well done


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *..finishing touches.*
> 
> Here are one or two pictures of the dovetail joints that hold the two inner trays together. It's years since I did hand-cut dovetails (1962 to be precise - last year of high school!). But a challenge is a challenge. They were too tiny to worry about measuring angles, especially with my vari-focal specs, so I did them by eye. I 'nailed' the partition with tiny pegs cut from the bog oak, hammered into pre-drilled holes. It seemed to work pretty well.
> 
> ...


Great job there Yorkie! The shell adds a lot.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *..finishing touches.*
> 
> Here are one or two pictures of the dovetail joints that hold the two inner trays together. It's years since I did hand-cut dovetails (1962 to be precise - last year of high school!). But a challenge is a challenge. They were too tiny to worry about measuring angles, especially with my vari-focal specs, so I did them by eye. I 'nailed' the partition with tiny pegs cut from the bog oak, hammered into pre-drilled holes. It seemed to work pretty well.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful box. Thanks for taking us through the step-by-step of construction. You are a craftsman.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *..finishing touches.*
> 
> Here are one or two pictures of the dovetail joints that hold the two inner trays together. It's years since I did hand-cut dovetails (1962 to be precise - last year of high school!). But a challenge is a challenge. They were too tiny to worry about measuring angles, especially with my vari-focal specs, so I did them by eye. I 'nailed' the partition with tiny pegs cut from the bog oak, hammered into pre-drilled holes. It seemed to work pretty well.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Yorkie!

You did a great job of enhancing natures creation.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *..finishing touches.*
> 
> Here are one or two pictures of the dovetail joints that hold the two inner trays together. It's years since I did hand-cut dovetails (1962 to be precise - last year of high school!). But a challenge is a challenge. They were too tiny to worry about measuring angles, especially with my vari-focal specs, so I did them by eye. I 'nailed' the partition with tiny pegs cut from the bog oak, hammered into pre-drilled holes. It seemed to work pretty well.
> 
> ...


Amazing. Okay I guess you don't have to use the scraps left over from the 2X4 chair. Great piece of art. Well crafted.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *..finishing touches.*
> 
> Here are one or two pictures of the dovetail joints that hold the two inner trays together. It's years since I did hand-cut dovetails (1962 to be precise - last year of high school!). But a challenge is a challenge. They were too tiny to worry about measuring angles, especially with my vari-focal specs, so I did them by eye. I 'nailed' the partition with tiny pegs cut from the bog oak, hammered into pre-drilled holes. It seemed to work pretty well.
> 
> ...


Man you do nice work. I'm becoming quite the fan of you and your work.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *..finishing touches.*
> 
> Here are one or two pictures of the dovetail joints that hold the two inner trays together. It's years since I did hand-cut dovetails (1962 to be precise - last year of high school!). But a challenge is a challenge. They were too tiny to worry about measuring angles, especially with my vari-focal specs, so I did them by eye. I 'nailed' the partition with tiny pegs cut from the bog oak, hammered into pre-drilled holes. It seemed to work pretty well.
> 
> ...


you are a very talented man ! great job , good luck in the contest .


----------



## happy_budah (Jan 1, 2008)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *..finishing touches.*
> 
> Here are one or two pictures of the dovetail joints that hold the two inner trays together. It's years since I did hand-cut dovetails (1962 to be precise - last year of high school!). But a challenge is a challenge. They were too tiny to worry about measuring angles, especially with my vari-focal specs, so I did them by eye. I 'nailed' the partition with tiny pegs cut from the bog oak, hammered into pre-drilled holes. It seemed to work pretty well.
> 
> ...


sweet i especialy like all the different textures / patterns nice combination


----------

